# Fun pics - Cool DUDE!



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

So in taking pictures of our new buck 'Beloved Freedom' for the virtual show, we had to get some fun ones as he was such a clown...
Here is Cool Dude Freedom! (sunglasses, necklace and all!)

















This is what he thought of all the picture taking:









And he winked at the camera - so funny!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Love it........... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

OMG...That is great!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

he's a clown! TOO CUTE


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

LOL!!! That first pic is priceless! He could be a sunglass model LOL!!! Very cute guy you got there! Whoops!!! I mean 'Very cool guy you got there!'


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Shoot I love those pics! He's a ham!


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks guys! It was so fun to see these pictures when I took the pictures off the camera!


----------



## Tyler (Apr 26, 2009)

Fun pics! Had a good laugh at the third one.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

way toooooo cute!


----------

